# Millcreek doe CWD



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Buddy got a doe on his cam that might have CWD, I'll upload pic when he sends it.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

That's unfortunate.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya just figured I would warn any hunters in the area to be extra careful in that area this year.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What did the doe look like or what was it doing that made him say that?

Regardless, he should call the DWR about this, especially since the Millcreek area has not previously been found to have CWD (yet).

http://wildlife.utah.gov/diseases/cwd/

From the above link;

How can hunters help? Immediately report all deer that appear sick or emaciated to a DWR office, biologist or officer. The DWR will attempt to locate the animal and remove a tissue sample from the head for testing.


Salt Lake Office, (801) 538-4700
Southeastern Region, (435) 613-3700
Central Region, (801) 491-5678
Northeastern Region, (435) 781-9453
Southern Region, (435) 865-6100
Northern Region, (801) 476-2740


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If it is of interest to anyone, there was a study recently released that shows that some individual elk have a gene that is protective against CWD. While the threat from CWD is genuine, this also shows that the very long term "prognosis" for the game herds may not be quite as dire as some have thought. Of course, "very long term" means like about 100 years. :sad:

Genetic resistance and susceptibility has also been identified in human prion diseases as well.

The article;
http://trib.com/news/state-and-regi...cle_574b824e-eb53-58da-bca9-28e89fd8755e.html


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's the pic


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That deer is definitely sick, but why is your assumption CWD? There appears to be a mass growing on her hind quarter, maybe cancer? What I seem to recall of cwd is weight loss coupled with spasms and lack of body control, possible foaming/drooling, and drooping head/ears. Any other pics/videos?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> That deer is definitely sick, but why is your assumption CWD? There appears to be a mass growing on her hind quarter, maybe cancer? Any other pics/videos?


I agree. It looks to me like a tumor or an abscess, either of which would make her ill like that.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought the only way to confirm CWD was to test a brain sample.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are a number of things that could be going on with that deer. As mentioned it could be a tumor, it could be a broken hip/leg from a vehicle hitting it, maybe it had been caught in a fence, maybe it had been shot last year or maybe it is sick and malnourished. Whatever the case may be I think it should be reported, but be careful about starting CWD rumors without positive proof. It's good to be cautious though, so thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Im not gonna say it was aliens, but it was aliens..-^|^-


----------

